# Gopaisho



## GojuBujin (Mar 24, 2002)

Anyone learned or heard of a kata called Gopaisho?  I believe it is an Okinawan kata, meaning little dragon.

Michael
http://www.inigmasoft.com/goyukai


----------



## arnisador (Mar 28, 2002)

Is there another spelling of this? I don't recognize it. In what style(s) is it found?


----------



## GojuBujin (Mar 29, 2002)

I learned this kata while I trained in Kyokushin.  I am somewhat certain it is not traditional to Kyokushin.  I also know my Sensei had alot of knowledge of many other systems of karate,  including Shotokan, Wado-Ryu, etc.  So where he learned it from I have no idea.

Michael
http://www.inigmasoft.com/goyukai


----------



## Shinzu (Apr 17, 2002)

as far as shotokan goes.. i am not familiar with this form either.  perhaps it is a hybrid of different styles?


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GojuBujin _
> 
> *  I also know my Sensei had alot of knowledge of many other systems of karate,  including Shotokan, Wado-Ryu, etc.  So where he learned it from I have no idea.
> 
> ...



According to the "official list" from each style it is not part of the Shotokan or Wado syllabus.
I cannot find any reference to this kata in any of the documentation I have that list most known Okinawan kata (well into the 100's).
Perhaps it is a new "made up" kata or is called something else.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 25, 2006)

*This sounds like the kata Gopei sho. Which is taught in the Shuri ryu style. Now wiether or not it is an "Okinawan" kata is depending who you talk to.  Shuri ryu is called an Okinawan style. But, it was founded by Robert Trias.  I have not seen this kata in any other style. *







			
				GojuBujin said:
			
		

> Anyone learned or heard of a kata called Gopaisho? I believe it is an Okinawan kata, meaning little dragon.
> 
> Michael
> http://www.inigmasoft.com/goyukai


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 25, 2006)

Twendkata71 is correct about the Shuri system using Gopeisho.  The kata is almost similar to a peacock's movements, using tearing moves, and attacking in all different directions.  It's a very fluid kata, and a pleasure to see skilled practitioners perform.  

It's also called "Kopasho" by others.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopasho

It's a bit different according to that description.

While it's specific to the Shuri system, the roots are definitely from Chinese influence.


----------



## pstarr (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes, this kata is peculiar to Trias's Shuri-ryu style.  I was told that it meant something like "Peacock"...but I don't know if that's correct.  It's not a traditional Okinawan kata and isn't found in any of the traditional Okinawan karate systems-


----------



## DaveF (May 6, 2007)

Gopei sho is also known as "Tearing Peacock Form". It is a Shodan level form in the Shuri Ryu system. It uses a lot of wide circular motions, done at arms length to symbolize a Peacock spreading its feathers. It also utilizes mitsurin dachi several times during it's performance. It is a very beautiful form and one of my all time favorites. My Sensei won many kata competitions with Gopei sho.


----------

